# Chill out



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I painted this last night to relax and have some fun with paints. I've been struggling with oils and watercolors and I needed a break. It was so much fun to paint like this and makes me want to stop all the other mediums and get back to my first love. Acrylic!! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I like it. There is nothing wrong with focusing on one medium.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Just.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

As much fun as I had with the alien owl, he had to go before I could hang this on my wall. This is what I love about acrylics. It was so easy to paint over. I know I could do a lot more with it but I'll save it for my next one. Maybe something a little more serious next.:wink:


----------



## Epsilon144 (Nov 17, 2017)

thats a really nice painting. well done. (Im an musician just looking for an artist to help with album ar)t, but i saw this and think it's really cool!! nice one.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you. Cool is the right word for this one, hah! I'm a musician as well, never made more than a demo CD. Now you've got me thinking, if I ever make a full CD, I can do the art as well.:biggrin:


----------



## Epsilon144 (Nov 17, 2017)

yes, use all the talents you have. I just see other artists offering feedback and tips, and I have no idea what they're saying so i just say, awesome artwork. haha, keep it up.


----------

